# Photo Contest rules, voting links, and upcoming contests  - 2012



## ChiSoxKeith

*Currently Active Contests*
Accepting entries: Christmas at the Resorts here
Final Voting for New in 2012 here

*Disboards Weekly Walt Disney World Photo Contest Rules and Topics 2012*

*Contest Rules:*
_________________________________________________
Contest will run weekly to 10pm Sunday Central Time time.  Submit your entries before that time to ensure they are included.

A new thread will be made for each contest.  Post your entry as a reply to that thread.  Refer back to this post for links to the contests, and voting threads.

To post your photo, first upload it to a photo hosting site (see tips below for ideas), click on the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 button and enter the URL of the image (it should end in jpg, gif, png, etc).


Photos must be your work.  Please no PhotoPass photos (or photos of PhotoPass monitors).
1 submission per member, per contest.
Once you post your picture, please do not replace it.
Winning photos (top 3) may not be submitted to future contests.
Photos should be no larger than 1024x768
Unless otherwise specified in the contest, photos may be taken at any Disney park, resort, ship, store or other Disney related location worldwide, at any time.  Photos taken on an Adventures By Disney trip may also be entered.
Voting will start generally within 12-18 hours after the contest ends.  If there are less than 12 entries, 1 poll will be posted, and will be open for 7 days  If more than 12 there will be more polls with a final poll consisting of the leaders from the previous polls.   To ensure that there is no more than 2 rounds of voting for any one contest, only the first 144 entries will be eligible for voting.
No breaking park rules in taking of photos. (no flash on dark rides, no unauthorized backstage shots, no venturing off the paths, etc.)

Minor enhancement of photos is permitted (see below), but images that have been significantly modified or appear unnatural will be disqualified.

Modifications Not Permitted:

No borders or frames may be added to images.
Adding or replacing elements in an image is not permitted.
Artistic filters are not permitted (with the exception of conversion to B&W)

Permitted Modifications:

Images may be cropped, resized and rotated as necessary.
Red-eye removal
One-step enhancement (such as "AutoFix", "QuickFix", "Auto Levels", etc.)
Minor use of filters to sharpen, soften, blur, despeckle, or remove noise.
Minor use of corrective functions to improve the natural appearance of the image, such as white balance, levels, contrast, brightness, curves, intensity, tone, hue, saturation, lightness, value, color balance, desaturation and tint.  If it can be done in a step or two its okay, if it takes you 20 minutes to edit the photo, its no longer "minor".


Tips:

You can check the size of an image in Internet Explorer by right clicking on the image and selecting Properties, the size will be shown in the box that popsup. Firefox users can right click on the image and select view image, the size will be displayed in the title bar.
Some ideas for photo hosting sites are available here.

*Contest Schedule*


*January*

 Your Best Shot taken in 2011 (Jan 2  8)
Entries:
Group Voting:
Final Vote: here
1st Place: [post=43612132]ssanders79[/post]
2nd Place (Tie)
[post=43660762]BorisMD[/post]
[post=43662212]Otimon[/post]

 Motion (Jan 9  15)
Entries:
Group Voting:
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place: [post=43708757]GoofyontheHighSeas[/post]
2nd Place: [post=43680081]Zackiedawg[/post]
3rd Place: [post=43697635]ssuriano[/post]

 Symmetry (Jan 16  22)
Entries: here
Group Voting: here and here
Final Voting: here
Winners: 
1st Place: [post=43805806]Otimon[/post]
2nd Place: [post=43802865]DoleWhipDVC[/post]
3rd Place: [post=43753605]disneydentist[/post]

 Disney In the Details (Jan 23  29)
Entries: here
Group Voting: here and here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place: [post=43824682]ssanders79[/post]
2nd Place: [post=43827833]Otimon[/post]
3rd Place: [post=43882140]mouselovenfamily[/post]

 Wish I Was There (Jan 30- Feb 5)
Entries: here
Group Voting: here, here, and here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place: [post=43898146]Otimon[/post]
Tie for second Place:
[post=43888942]ssanders79[/post]
[post=43901333]soundguy[/post]


*February*

 Live Entertainment (Feb 6  12)
Entries: here
Group Voting:here, here, and here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place: [post=43982136]NLD[/post]
2nd Place (TIE): 
[post=43999401]Amy[/post]
[post=43948579]Zackiedawg[/post]




 Love (Feb 13  19)
Entries: here
Group Voting: here and here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place:[post=44071209]SoundGuy[/post]
2nd Place:[post=44046052]fireplug[/post]
3rd Place:[post=44027708]NLD[/post]






 Black & White (Feb 20  26)
Entries: here
Group Voting:here, here, and here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place: [post=44144050]pointandshoot[/post]
2nd Place: [post=44085360]ssanders79[/post]
3rd Place: [post=44085084]Otimon[/post]

 On Ride Photography (Feb 27  Mar 4)
Entries: here
Group Voting: here, here, and here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place: 
[post=44150035]mom2rtk[/post]
2nd Place: Tie
[post=44218397]Todd H[/post]
[post=44219770]Goofy On the High Seas[/post]





*March*

 Monorails (Mar 5  11)
Entries: here
Group Voting: here and here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place:
[post=44263705]ssanders79[/post]
Three Way tie for 2nd Place:
[post=44245555]racreel[/post]
[post=44252536]njtree[/post]
[post=44288309]Otimon[/post]




 Disney Mountains (Mar 12  18)
Entries:here
Group Voting: here and here
Final Voting here
Winners: 
1st Place: [post=44359259]Otimon[/post]
2nd Place: [post=44336738]JimbobJimbo[/post]
3rd Place: [post=44298641]NLD[/post]

 Villains (Mar 19  25)
Entries: Villains
Group Voting: here and here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place: [post=44382472]SoundGuy[/post]
2nd Place [post=44369066]Kat4Disney[/post]
3rd Place [post=44366842]MellieluvsDisney[/post]

 Artsy Fartsy (Mar 26  Apr 1)
Entries: here
Group Voting: here and here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place [post=44428920]disneydentist[/post]
2nd Place [post=44429498]ssanders79[/post]
3rd Place [post=44435667]Otimon[/post]




*April*

 The Fab Five (Apr 2  8)
Entries: here
Group Voting: here and here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place:
[post=44490036]Gianna's Papa[/post]
2nd Place Tie:
[post=44516405]Otimon[/post]
[post=44535657]Kat4Disney[/post]


 Princesses (Apr 9  15)
Entries: here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place [post=44545847]disneydentist[/post]
Three way tie for 2nd:
[post=44596702]DisneyFreak06[/post]
[post=44596983]loribeth[/post]
[post=44597045]marcus.ka[/post]



 Live Animals (Apr 16  22)
Entries: here
Group Voting: here and here
Final Voting: here
Winners: 
1st: [post=44650142]millys[/post]
2nd: [post=44635529]mom2rtk[/post]
3rd: [post=44639981]disneyfaninaz[/post]


 International Flower & Garden Festival (Apr 23  29)
Entries: here
Group Voting: here and here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
First Place: [post=44723263]Otimon[/post]
Tie for 2nd: [post=44696799]disneydentist[/post] and [post=44726112]AlisonUK[/post]

 Main Street, USA (Apr 30  May 6)
Entries: here
Group Voting: here, here, and here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place Tie:[post=44747434]NLD[/post] and [post=44748569]Otimon[/post]
2nd Place Tie:[post=44744648]Tropical Wilds[/post] and [post=44760128]AlisonUK[/post]


*May*

 Tomorrowland (May 7  13)
Entries: here
Group Voting: here and here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place:[post=44818701]HPS3[/post]
2nd Place: [post=44857442]NLD[/post]
3rd Place:[post=44877672]Jade1[/post]


 Fantasyland (May 14  20)
Entries: here
Group Voting: here and here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place: [post=44936289]mom2rtk[/post]
Three way tie for 2nd Place:
[post=44881585]disneydentist[/post]
[post=44906469]quackersnaps[/post]
[post=44936530]racreel[/post]

 Frontierland (May 21  27)
Entries: here
Group Voting: here and here
Final Voting: here
Winners: 
1st Place: [post=44955995]OrangeJuice[/post]
2nd Place: [post=44988792]Otimon[/post]
3rd Place: [post=44989226]tuffcookie[/post]


 Adventureland (May 28  Jun 3)
Entries: here
Group Voting: here and here
Final Voting: here
Winners: 
1st place: [post=45120065]meanpc[/post]
2nd Place: [post=45100523]pgowder[/post]
3rd Place: [post=45084427]racreel[/post]




*June*

 Hollywood Studios (Jun 4  10)
Entries: here
Group Voting: here and here
Final Voting: here
Winners: 
1st Place: [post=45108963]HPS3[/post]
2nd Place: [post=45100535]pgowder[/post]
3rd Place[post=45101617]zackiedawg[/post]





 Animal Kingdom (Jun 11  17)
Entries: here
Group Voting: here and here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Placea: [post=45154462]mytripsandraces[/post]

4 way tie for 2nd:
[post=45146072]disneydentist[/post]
[post=45149369]zackiedawg[/post]
[post=45172548]toomanycars[/post]
[post=45172762]cpbjgc[/post]


 EPCOT Future World (Jun 18  24)
Entries: here
Group Voting: here and here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place:[post=45232551]South Carolina[/post]
2nd Place: [post=45212154]BDJazz[/post]
3rd Place:[post=45232828]HPS3[/post]




 EPCOT World Showcase (Jun 25 Jul 1)
Entries: here
Group Voting: here and here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place: [post=45295812]Pixel Dust[/post]
2nd Place: [post=45294616]zackiedawg[/post]
3rd Place: [post=45290487]disneydentist[/post]



*July*

 Fireworks (July 2  8)
Entries: here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place: [post=45368123]Pixeldust[/post]
2nd Place: Tie
[post=45362212]disneydentist[/post]
[post=45387505]mom2rtk[/post]

 Star Wars Weekends (July 9  15)
Entries: here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place: [post=45428608]wbeem[/post]
2nd Place: [post=45432110]KAT4DISNEY[/post]
3rd Place: [post=45423448]reimero[/post]



 Disneyland (July 16  22)
Entries: here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
Tie For First: [post=45546695]mom2rtk[/post] and[post=45569557]I'm Mikey[/post]
Second:[post=45511768]disneydentist[/post]

 Disney in HDR (July 23  29)
Entries: here
Group Voting: here and here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place:[post=45631520]boBQuincy[/post]
2nd Place (Tie):[post=45582378]capt445[/post] and [post=45603461]Experiment_626[/post]

 Disney Transportation (July 30  Aug 5)
Entries: here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place:[post=45657225]ssanders79[/post]
2nd Place:[post=45691395]NJGuy3[/post]
3rd Place: [post=45671659]pmkr[/post]


*August*

 Blizzard Beach & Typhoon Lagoon (Aug 6  12)
Entries: here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place (Tie): [post=45785389]kldmom2000[/post] and [post=45801221]pantherlj[/post]
2nd Place (Tie): [post=45793542]quackersnaps[/post] and [post=45796919]ssanders79[/post]

 Architecture (Aug 13  19)
Entries: here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place: [post=45858491]JPlaisance[/post]
2nd Place: [post=45859371]midge3426[/post]
3rd Place:[post=45835461]mrp4352[/post]

 Merchandise & Downtown Disney (Aug 20  26)
Entries: here
Group Voting: here and here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st: [post=45960577]Otimon[/post]
2nd: [post=45945378]KAT4DISNEY[/post]
3rd: [post=45945007]midge3426[/post]

 Parades (Aug 27  Sept 2)
Entries: here
Group Voting: here and here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place[post=45980545]pointandshoot[/post]
2nd Place: [post=46030596]mom2rttk[/post]
3rd Place: Tie
[post=45986245]JimbobJimbo[/post]
[post=46029362]NLD[/post]


*September *

 Disney at Night (Sep 3  9)
Entries: here
Group Voting: here, here, and here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
Tie for 1st:
[post=46075387]rmattman[/post]
[post=46102182]mom2rtk[/post]
2nd Place: 
[post=46061510]DisneyFreak06[/post]



 Restaurants, Food, and Drink (Sep 10  16)
Entries: here
Group Voting: here and here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place:
[post=46110999]havoc315[/post]
2nd Place:
[post=46153030]GoofyontheHiSeas[/post]
Third Place (three way tie)
[post=46111470]JimbobJimbo[/post]
[post=46116167]hooch11bear[/post]
[post=46154996]NLD[/post]


 Look Up (Sep 17  23)
Entries: here
Group Voting: here and here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place
[post=46179063]JPlaisance[/post]
Tie for Second:
[post=46197671]cpbjgc[/post]
[post=46198868]pmkr[/post]

 Cast Member Appreciation (Sep 24  30)
Entries: here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
Three way tie for first:
[post=46278806]GoofyontheHiSeas[/post]
[post=46311409]mom2rtk[/post]
[post=46312296]NLD[/post]

*October*

 Weather (Oct 1  7)
Entries: here
Group Voting: here and here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place: [post=46378290]pointandshoot[/post]
2nd place: [post=46322624]disneydentist[/post]
3rd Place (Tie)
[post=46363907]ukstitch[/post]
[post=46374286]mytripsandraces[/post]



 Signs, Signs, Everywhere are Signs (Oct 8  14)
Entries: here
Group Voting: here and here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st place: [post=46445967]SoundGuy[/post]
2nd Place:[post=46446041]Jade1[/post]
3rd Place:[post=46379786]havoc315[/post]


 Coming and Going (Oct 15  21)
Entries:here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place: [post=46505046]mom2rtk[/post]
2nd Place: [post=46453629]2Tiggies[/post]
3rd Place: [post=46499594]pmkr[/post]


 Color (Oct 22  28)
Entries: here
Group Voting: 1 and 2
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place:
[post=46522711]Otimon[/post]
2nd Place:
[post=46512589]Bstanley[/post]
3rd Place (tie)
[post=46515515]LittleMissMagic[/post]
[post=46565385]Revan[/post]


 Halloween (Oct 29  Nov 4)
Entries:  here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place: [post=46592215]2tiggies[/post]
2nd Place: [post=46598951]Proktitioner[/post]
3rd Place: [post=46577077]Bstanley[/post]

*November*

 Why did you take a picture of that? (Nov 5  11)
Entries: here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place: [post=46637797]Ottimon[/post]
2nd Place: [post=46634269]Bstanley[/post]
3rd Place: (Tie)
[post=46628753]havoc315[/post]
[post=46645800]2tiggies[/post]

 Relax, you are on Vacation (Nov 12  18)
Entries: here
Final Voting: here
Winners: 
1st Place:[post=46699575]pmkr[/post]
2nd Place:[post=46698558]disneydentist[/post]
3rd Place:[post=46721703]DianeHeartDisney[/post]


 A Different Perspective (Nov 19  25)
Entries: here
Final Voting: here
Winners:
1st Place: [post=46742923]2Tiggies[/post]
2nd Place: [post=46766465]PixelDust[/post]
3rd Place (Tie) [post=46742871]disneydentist[/post]
[post=46766985]LittleMissMagic[/post]


 Hidden Mickeys (Nov 26  Dec 2)
Entries: here
Final Voting:here
Winners:
1st Place: TIE
[post=46798787]njtree[/post]
[post=46820632]Otimon[/post]
2nd Place:[post=46819419]South Carolina[/post]
3rd Place:[post=46837891]mytripsandraces[/post]


*December*

 New in 2012 (Dec 3  9)
Entries: here
Final Voting: here
Winners:

 Christmas at the Resorts (Dec 10  16)
Entries: here
Final Voting:
Winners:

 Christmas at the Parks (Dec 17  23)
 Post Card Photos (Dec 24  Dec 30)

_________________________________________________

*Past Winners*


2006 Photo Contest Winners List
2007 Photo Contest Winners List
2008 Photo Contest Winners List
2009 Photo Contest Winners List
2010 Photo Contest Winners List
2011 Photo Contest Winners


----------



## Gogi17

Thank you for the information on the contests. Are there prizes associated for the winners? I plan on submitting entries with or without the prizes- just for the fun of sharing favorite photos!


----------



## disneyweddingoct2013

Hi I know this probably isn't the right place to ask this but I was interested in joining the photo comp for the Disney Mountains. How do I join? The link takes me to a page about the parks and their are no pictures there. Sorry to bothersome. Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

No prizes, just the satisfaction of winning!  All you need to do to enter is to post a picture in the contest link. Once the week is over, a poll with the pictures is posted, and we all vote. It's all good, clean fun!


----------



## choco_latae

I guess there is no more weekly photo contests? No one has posted any since December 3012. Ive been asking but no one reply's. I enjoyed them so much . Oh well. I guess no one cares anymore .


----------



## LittleMissMagic

choco_latae said:


> I guess there is no more weekly photo contests? No one has posted any since December 3012. Ive been asking but no one reply's. I enjoyed them so much . Oh well. I guess no one cares anymore .



I'm going to miss them!


----------



## kimmar067

....oooops, wrong thread....


----------

